# Surface Pro 4 mit 4gb Ram ausreichend?



## racer798 (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

heute gab es ja bei den Amazon Prime Angeboten das Surface Pro 4 mit der Tastatur für 750 Euro. Das habe ich mir einfach mal instinktiv gekauft, weil ich es schon gut finden würde in der Uni in die Skripte direkt reinzuschreiben bzw. in meine Mitschriften reinzumalen. Außerdem sind die Surfaces ja super zum transportieren und irgendwie finde ich die Teile auch ganz cool. Das Problem ist aber, dass ich mir unsicher bin, ob 4GB Ram ausreichen. Der Prozessor ist immerhin ein i5-6300u. Eine 128gb SSD ist auch mit an Bord. Ich würde das Surface überwiegend halt für die Uni und Multimedia in Form von Surfen, Videos schauen, Streaming nutzen. Virtualisierung, Gaming,Videobearbeitung etc. ist nicht vorgesehen. Dafür habe ich ganz andere Heizkraftwerke  Was meit ihr? Reicht das noch für die nächsten 2 Jahre? Tut mir leid für die Frage, aber ich habe einfach seit einigen Jahren nicht gerade an Ram Knappheit gelitten und weiß gar nicht, ob 4gb überhaupt nocht aktuell sind...

LG


----------



## RavionHD (12. Juli 2017)

Ja reicht locker, ich nutze auf dem Surface Pro 4 (i5 Version mit 4GB Ram) sogar eine virtuelle Maschine für Oracle Datenbank, geht auch meist problemlos.


----------



## racer798 (12. Juli 2017)

Bist du denn im Allgemeinen zufrieden? Ich habe in meinem Desktoprechner 16gb verbaut. Da verbraucht Windows schon im Idle knapp 4gb. Aber ich vermute einfach mal, dass das Betriebssystem viele Daten im Ram lässt, da noch viel frei ist.


----------



## Scientist (12. Juli 2017)

Ich habe diese Surface Version seit 2 Semestern im Einsatz.
Primaer arbeite ich mit OneNote und Stift.
Ich nutze es auch gelegentlich fuer CAD (Inventor), das reicht fuer Einzelteile und kleine Baugruppen.
Akkulaufzeit waren mal ~6 h, habs aber schon lange nicht mehr ueberprueft. Meistens reicht es fuer den Alltag.
Wobei diese primaer davon abhaengt, wie intensive ich die Stifteingabe nutze.
One Note hat sich in dieser Zeit auch etwas gebessert, bleibt aber nervig.

Nachtrag:
Besorg dir gleich mal ein paar Ersatzminen.
Faellt dir der Stift mal auf die Spitze, brauchst du eine Neue.
Ich persoenlich mag auch die Standardmine nicht, da sie leicht flexibel ist.


----------



## Hywelo50 (12. Juli 2017)

4 Gb sollten dafür ja locker reichen


----------



## Poenni (12. Juli 2017)

Ich habe seit letzem Jahr auch das SP 4 Pro in der von dir genannten Konfiguration. Nutze es im Studium hauptsächlich um Skripte zu lesen und um dort Notizen und Markierungen einzufügen. Für richtige Mitschriften nutze ich es nicht, da wir in Prüfungen nur Ausdrucke oder Handschriftliches mitnehmen dürfen, daher müsste ich alles ausdrucken was ich im Surface schreibe. Dann kann ich auch gleich per Hand mitschreiben. Außerdem komme ich mit One Note nicht so gut zurecht, vielleicht ist es aber auch nur Gewöhnungssache. Oft genutzt habe ich aber schon die Funktion mal schnell eine Skizze zu erstellen und diese per Email zu verschicken oder sowas, was man gut mit dem Stift erledigen kann.  Das TypeCover ist auch zum Schreiben längerer Texte sehr gut geeignet. Der Tastenanschlag ist schön knackig.  Das Touchpad inklusive Gesten wie Pinch to Zoom oder Zwei Finger Scrollen geht wunderbar. Die 128 GB SSD reicht für mich locker aus. Habe kaum Daten auf dem Surface gespeichert, da ich meine kompletten Uni Daten über OneDrive abwickel. Die 4GB RAM haben mir am Anfang auch Sorgen gemacht. Aber bis jetzt habe ich keine negativen Auswirkungen dadurch gehabt. Ich hatte jedoch schon öfter das Problem, dass sich Office 2016 einfach aufgehangen hat, besonders wenn man Texte und Bilder in einer Word Datei bearbeitet hat. Kann aber nicht sagen, ob das auf den RAM zurückzuführen ist. Das gleiche Problem haben aber auch andere Kommilitonen auf anderen Geräten.  Was ich etwas schade finde, ist die spärliche Akkulaufzeit. Ich habe mir das SP4 auch wegen der längeren Akkulaufzeit ggü. z.B. dem Acer Aspire Switch Alpha 12, mit dem ich auch zuerst geliebäugelt habe, geholt. Ich komme mit einer Akkuladung meist nur 4 Stunden aus wenn ich z.B. in Word einen Text schreibe oder PDFs lese d.h. keine aufwändigen und rechenlastigen Programme. Dabei ist WLAN an, Bluetooth für Maus und Stift und die Helligkeit auf Automatik. Das Ladegerät muss ich also immer mitnehmen. Da hätte ich mir etwas mehr gewünscht. Ein cooles Gimmick ist die magnetische Halterung des Stiftes an der linken Seite. So muss man den Stift nicht in eine Schlaufe fummeln (s. Acer Switch Alpha 12) oder in eine billige Plastikhalterung stecken, die auch noch den USB Port belegt (s. Lenovo Miix).


----------

